# Ideas for Witch alter / psychic shop decor



## hplvr17 (Jun 21, 2017)

I want to decorate my faux mantel to look like a witches alter or like a psychic shop. With like a cauldron, potion bottles, crystals, tarot cards, and stuff like that. I made a Oujia board with a chalkboard last year and that'll probably be the center piece. I also really like lunar decor. Any ideas / links? Also where could I get a cheap deck of tarot cards for props? (like $5 or less even)


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

If you have an At Home in your area check out the thread that was just started on them. They have some psychic related items and some lunar items. Hobby Lobby, Dollar Tree both have bottles and faux "gem crystals" that can be inexpensive. Tarot cards I'd look for on eBay, filter by cost to make your search easier. Dollar Tree had a set a few years back but don't think I've noticed them stocked recently but wouldn't hurt to look. 

I also just saw that Home Depot is suppose to be getting in an LED "neon" sign for Palm Reader. I'm looking for that one myself. You didn't mention needing any props but thought I'd mention that GrandinRoad has a fortune teller prop called Madame Zaltana who's pretty cool (have her) and she "reads" tarot cards. There's a sign that they have for her too (expensive but a few of us found the same or very similar sign at a Ross Dress for Less store among their halloween mdse last year very cheap). Oriental Trading Company has Madame Misery (static prop with red LED eyes I think) that is nice and a few of us have bought her too. OT might have tarot cards.


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

I'm not too sure if you'll get Tarot cards for under 5 bucks...maybe off Ebay but if you're looking for cheap cards i would recommend the Gypsy Witch fortune telling deck. I think they typically run around 7 bucks. 

If you're doing an altar don't forget things like an altar cloth, mortar and pestle, crystals, and an athame for authenticity.


----------



## MC HauntDreams (Jun 6, 2013)

I managed about a month ago to snag 14 decks for $25 off FB marketplace. Was surprised to find when I looked that there had been a number of postings. So check FB too. You never know. 

As for ideas, don't forget a hand (from Michaels jewelry displays) marked for palm reading of course.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

You can also google tarot card images and print them out on card stock for cheap. Shouldn't need a full deck, and can print them as large as you'd like then. But if you really want to get a full deck, definitely get it from ebay or something because printing 72 cards back and front could get pricey! 

I use a glass crackle globe (used to be a candle holder) that is perfectly round (has a small flat part on the bottom that becomes the top when I flip it over) as a crystal ball. I put a small color change LED battery op light in it, and then stuff a bit of bubble wrap/cheese cloth in there to diffuse the light more. If you can't find a candle holder like that, check out places like Lowes or Home Depot for their globe light covers - they have frosted and white plastic/glass that would work well for a "crystal" ball. Looks really cool in darker lit areas.

If you can find cheap faux velvet in any darker colors like blues, wine reds, black, especially with things like sequins or celestial patterns at the fabric store, those work really well for curtain swags and table drapes. 

I've seen palm reading "hands" at Home Goods in the last several years. Also check out Hobby Lobby or Michaels for their hand models and you can use paint pencils to draw on the palm reading lines and notes (google "palm reading" to get images to check against). 

Spell books! Do a search on this forum for some really lovely ideas that are cheap and easy. And don't forget potion bottles - tons of labels on here too!


----------



## Kwll2112 (Sep 14, 2016)

I am unable to upload pictures to a gallery, so I'll just post a few here.
We had a witches room last year and I don't know if these are the kind of ideas you're looking for, but here's some of what we did.


----------



## hplvr17 (Jun 21, 2017)

Thanks everyone!! Lots of great ideas!!! I cannot wait to decorate!!!


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

hplvr17 said:


> I want to decorate my faux mantel to look like a witches alter or like a psychic shop. With like a cauldron, potion bottles, crystals, tarot cards, and stuff like that. I made a Oujia board with a chalkboard last year and that'll probably be the center piece. I also really like lunar decor. Any ideas / links? Also where could I get a cheap deck of tarot cards for props? (like $5 or less even)


For a reaper gift last year I made my own tarot deck. I think I saved the templates on flash drive if you'd like them. I just printed on card stock cut each card out and clued the front and back together to make them more stable.


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Don't forget herbs, vines


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

I absolutely love this. What a wonderful display. Love your lighting, the details, everything.


Kwll2112 said:


> I am unable to upload pictures to a gallery, so I'll just post a few here.
> We had a witches room last year and I don't know if these are the kind of ideas you're looking for, but here's some of what we did.
> 
> View attachment 417473
> ...


----------



## hplvr17 (Jun 21, 2017)

Love it!!!


----------



## hplvr17 (Jun 21, 2017)

Love it!!! 



Kwll2112 said:


> I am unable to upload pictures to a gallery, so I'll just post a few here.
> We had a witches room last year and I don't know if these are the kind of ideas you're looking for, but here's some of what we did.
> 
> [iurl="http://www.halloweenforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=417473&d=1498076147"]
> ...


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Me too. I actually saved the pics as inspiration to set mine up better.


----------



## Kwll2112 (Sep 14, 2016)

We use a mix of LED and real candles in our displays, depending on where they are. For this witch room (pictured above), we had some real candles on the altar (around the cup in the middle and by the book), which looked cool, but was also became a safety issue. People would lean in for a closer look and those with long hair came really close to the flames. Luckily, no one's hair caught on fire, but we'll need to rethink our use of real candles on props where people can get close.


----------

